# Spokane Wa. MECA show 3/26/2010



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Just noticed a MECA autosound competition at the Spokane Washington County Fair and Expo center on March 26th 2010. 

Here is a link to the details: Mad Scientists On Wheels Car Audio Sound Challenge


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I am in


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Just looked at the rules again... been about 5 years since I peaked at MECA stuff... Looks like I am needing to tighten up things, build a few beauty panels and get rid of a few "un-pleasantries"


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

It's a 3 day event, anyone know what day the competition is?
gf


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not sure. 
I guess you would need to call the Event Director: Russell HAynes 509-362-7274.


----------



## stickler (Jan 31, 2009)

Bump...
Anyone going to make it out to this event?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I am out... Could write a novel why-


----------



## stickler (Jan 31, 2009)

Buummpppp


----------



## BigBadBakken (Feb 16, 2010)

If any of you local guys are going, could you take some pics or something? I was planning on going but just found out I have to go in to work! BOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## BigBadBakken (Feb 16, 2010)

Did anyone here end up going out to check it out this weekend?


----------

